# Cleaning juice off your mod and ... DIY Sanitizer



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/12/20)

I'm sure everyone here has re-wicked in the past only to find their hands, (and mod), covered in juice shortly after sitting down to enjoy vaping their masterpiece ... Now this isn't normally something one would brag about, so I'm not expecting a lot of likes on this post, (there are also no pics here @Resistance, for deniability sake )

Go out and buy yourselves a litre of pure ethanol, (easy enough to obtain in these times), and; 
When it happens again, strip down your mod, remove the batteries, and first rinse it under warm running water, not the batteries ... keep them aside, but everything else!

"Are you crazy?" you're saying! ... Yes I probably am, however that's a topic for another thread.

Well both VG and PG are miscible and hygroscopic, meaning they have an affinity with water, so replacing the juice with water is a fairly easy exercise under warm running water ... 

Now for part two ...

Pat dry / shake off as much of the water from the above step as you can, and then immerse the pieces of mod in your pure unadulterated ethanol, giving it a bit of a jiggle in a container to get the alcohol into all the little spaces, (_I would suggest the erm ... "loan" of one of your wife's smallish Tupperware containers for this step_), I would also suggest at least two + of these "alcohol rinses".

So alcohol is also hygroscopic, and will bond with any remaining water, however
ethanol is volatile, (ie. has a high vapour pressure at room temperature), and will evaporate far more quickly than water on it's own, leaving behind a nice clean, (and dry), mod.

You could improve the evaporation time by placing your disassembled mod in a warm spot with moving air, and when done ... reassemble and enjoy.

Now to the alcohol you have left over from the cleaning soaking exercise above;
It now has a small quantity of water, (and flavour/fragrance) in it, and by adding a small quantity, (10 - 15% by volume), of Aloe Vera, (obtainable from your local friendly Pharmacy or Health Shop ... You would have made some "fragranced hand cleaner"

You may want to keep this sanitizer away from children, and for your own 'consumption' if you have Nicotine in your juice, however it could well become a Nic supplementation method unto itself.

As an additional tip ... some of the hand sanitizers out there don't use denatured alcohol, (ie. they haven't had the pong removed from the alcohol component, and tend to hone quite badly!) ... You can mask this horrid pong by popping in a couple of drops of your favourite vape flavour, (or in the absence of vape flavours, a couple of drops of your wife's vanilla essence).

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 2 | Useful 2


----------



## Grand Guru (21/12/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> As an additional tip ... some of the hand sanitizers out there don't use denatured alcohol, (ie. they haven't had the pong removed from the alcohol component, and tend to hone quite badly!) ... You can mask this horrid pong by popping in a couple of drops of your favourite vape flavour, (or in the absence of vape flavours, a couple of drops of your wife's vanilla essence).


As long as you don't confuse it with your actual juice and drip it into your tank you shall be fine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (21/12/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I'm sure everyone here has re-wicked in the past only to find their hands, (and mod), covered in juice shortly after sitting down to enjoy vaping their masterpiece ... Now this isn't normally something one would brag about, so I'm not expecting a lot of likes on this post, (there are also no pics here @Resistance, for deniability sake )
> 
> Go out and buy yourselves a litre of pure ethanol, (easy enough to obtain in these times), and;
> When it happens again, strip down your mod, remove the batteries, and first rinse it under warm running water, not the batteries ... keep them aside, but everything else!
> ...



Nice one Boet.
Since the popularity of hand sanitizer. I use the ethanol based one. Not the slimy, yukki one to wipe the outside of my mods especially when I messed e-liquid. I haven't tried the method your using ,but I noticed the residue of ejuice is completely gone after doing this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (21/12/20)

erm, strip down your mod and rinse under water ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/12/20)

vicTor said:


> erm, strip down your mod and rinse under water ?



Indeed! ... the key is using pure ethanol as above

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (21/12/20)

vicTor said:


> erm, strip down your mod and rinse under water ?


He has a point. Water don't remove all the stickyness sometimes. So if I had a really bad spill or something then I'll either do his method,Or spray with sanitizer and then rinse. Or visa versa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (21/12/20)

Resistance said:


> He has a point. Water don't remove all the stickyness sometimes. So if I had a really bad spill or something then I'll either do his method,Or spray with sanitizer and then rinse. Or visa versa


And as I replied I over squonked. Bilkskottel!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (21/12/20)

some ou's gonna f up their mods solid

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/12/20)

vicTor said:


> some ou's gonna f up their mods solid



If you're nervous about using the warm water step ... move straight on to pure alcohol, only that you're going to be using a lot more of an expensive resource ... Remembering that the nature of cleaning is a process of dilution of what isn't wanted, to a level of acceptability

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (21/12/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> If you're nervous about using the warm water step ... move straight on to pure alcohol, only that you're going to be using a lot more of an expensive resource ... Remembering that the nature of cleaning is a process of dilution of what isn't wanted, to a level of acceptability



I'm not nervous, my mechs can handle this no issue, but what about regulated mods ?

screens, boards, chips ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/12/20)

vicTor said:


> I'm not nervous, my mechs can handle this no issue, but what about regulated mods ?
> 
> screens, boards, chips ?



I use a mix of primarily alcohol in a high frequency bath for cleaning PCB's

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (21/12/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I use a mix of primarily alcohol in a high frequency bath for cleaning PCB's



ok cool, my bad

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (21/12/20)

vicTor said:


> some ou's gonna f up their mods solid


Disclaimer. Works on mech mods without electronic parts and waterproof IP67 rated mods. Sanitizer might contain water.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (21/12/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I use a mix of primarily alcohol in a high frequency bath for cleaning PCB's


I use methylated spirits for boards. 
The sanitiser for outside of mods. I'm afraid the mod will stain with the purple dye.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/12/20)

Resistance said:


> I use methylated spirits for boards.
> The sanitiser for outside of mods. I'm afraid the mod will stain with the purple dye.



I found Isopropyl and Ethanol a bit better than Methylated, (certainly for flux removal), albeit that they'll all dilute ejuice as we know it.
First prize would be to use "dry cleaning fluid", (Arklone P or K) or even raw Carbon Tetrachloride, however some serious precautions need to be taken using them, as it is absorbed into your skin ... these products are used on most electronic production lines prior final assembly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Resistance (21/12/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I found Isopropyl and Ethanol a bit better than Methylated, (certainly for flux removal), albeit that they'll all dilute ejuice as we know it.
> First prize would be to use "dry cleaning fluid", (Arklone P or K) or even raw Carbon Tetrachloride, however some serious precautions need to be taken using them, as it is absorbed into your skin ... these products are used on most electronic production lines prior final assembly.


I went looking for those solvents and when I found it, I said keep it. It's too pricey for me to buy for occasional use. Methylated spirits is in my budget any day of the week and it's multi purpose so I get more out of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (21/12/20)

Resistance said:


> I went looking for those solvents and when I found it, I said keep it. It's too pricey for me to buy for occasional use. Methylated spirits is in my budget any day of the week and it's multi purpose so I get more out of it.



+When I'm in a pinch I just borrow some sanitizer

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (21/12/20)

On that note xylene is also feasable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/12/20)

Resistance said:


> On that note xylene is also feasable.



Indeed it is ... however whilst Xylene is to the better part man made, it is still classed as a petroleum (by)product or Aromatic Hydrocarbon, and care must be taken using it on PCB's, as it can dissolve some coatings and glues, certainly older LCD screens and electrolytic capacitor rubber seals would be a risk. I would put it into the same category as Lacquer Thinners, Benzine and even Ethyl Alcohol, (Ether).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/12/20)

Resistance said:


> +When I'm in a pinch I just borrow some sanitizer



Been there too

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/12/20)

These inexpensive alcohol swabs are available from most Pharmacies, and are great for cleaning minor juice spills, mods and cell phones

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (22/12/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Indeed it is ... however whilst Xylene is to the better part man made, it is still classed as a petroleum (by)product or Aromatic Hydrocarbon, and care must be taken using it on PCB's, as it can dissolve some coatings and glues, certainly older LCD screens and electrolytic capacitor rubber seals would be a risk. I would put it into the same category as Lacquer Thinners, Benzine and even Ethyl Alcohol, (Ether).


Agreed. It thins out epoxies and resins too. I like the evaporation rate. It dries super fast.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DavyH (23/12/20)

Resistance said:


> I went looking for those solvents and when I found it, I said keep it. It's too pricey for me to buy for occasional use. Methylated spirits is in my budget any day of the week and it's multi purpose so I get more out of it.



Fair enough, but then what are you going to drink?

I'll just get my coat...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (23/12/20)

DavyH said:


> Fair enough, but then what are you going to drink?
> 
> I'll just get my coat...


No stress I'm sure we can distill you a bit moonshine

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DavyH (24/12/20)

Resistance said:


> No stress I'm sure we can distill you a bit moonshine



I'll send you a pineapple...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stew (24/12/20)

I always have this on hand. Clean my glasses with the Isopropyl

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (24/12/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Indeed! ... the key is using pure ethanol as above


But unless i am missing something getting water on the electrics equals end of mod!!!! Using Ethanol based sanitiser is a good idea on a cloth to give a mod a wipe down but unless it's a IP67 device wouldn't have running water anywhere near a device!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/12/20)

Timwis said:


> But unless i am missing something getting water on the electrics equals end of mod!!!! Using Ethanol based sanitiser is a good idea on a cloth to give a mod a wipe down but unless it's a IP67 device wouldn't have running water anywhere near a device!



Correct! ... If you didn't dry it out first before powering up ... hence the instructions of following up the water wash with at least two alcohol rinses, which, (as the Alcohol is hygroscopic), will dilute the water to a miniscule level, and alcohol evaporates far quicker than water, with zero conductivity.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

